# New PS 2019



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

In Victoria's blog it says process version 5 will improve Dehaze and purple noise. When I imported a RAW file the intro dialogue box said high ISO.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m missing the question...? The thread is titled New PS 2019 but seems to be about Lightroom but I’m not sure what you’re asking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

Like a complete new install.  Plug-in's weren't there but I just copied them from 2018. My workspace is gone too. Haven't checked the actions yet.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m missing the question...? The thread is titled New PS 2019 but seems to be about Lightroom but I’m not sure what you’re asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sorry. I was wondering why one said one said purple and the other high? I'm looking forward to any high ISO improvements .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2018)

Just two ways of looking at the same problem. Some high ISO photos show the purple noise in the shadows. It’s mainly from small sensors, where the detail clipped. I didn’t include a screenshot because having gone through my whole catalog, I still couldn’t find a truly noticeable difference. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Rather than starting a new thread I'm just adding a few things I'm finding if that is OK. I can delete those posts if you like.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

Actions are there and so is are your original colour settings, etc. Just plug-ins need to be brought in and your workspace has to be adjusted to taste.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

This looks good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9t5POPPNfg


----------



## mcasan (Oct 16, 2018)

Now if Adobe would greatly improve Clone & Heal in Lr!


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

I never liked LR's version but I am pushing myself to use it.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

So is it OK to uninstall PS 2018?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 17, 2018)

Zenon said:


> So is it OK to uninstall PS 2018?



Yes, it is, or you can leave it to co-exist for a little while in case you have any difficulties (running 2019 quite happily myself and like some of the tweaks they made!)


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

I went through all folders and both are the same. I just don't like clutter. I'll give it a few weeks but I can't see myself going back. I do have CS6 which I know I can always download again. If I ever drop the plan I will still have some uses for it.      

Thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 26, 2018)

Just one final thought (although running through the folders should have established this) - check if you have any Plug-ins / third party software that you integrated with PS before deleting anything (run through the installs to PS2019 if needed for those)


----------

